# Detailing Meet at Procar on the 22 sept. at Procar.



## Ronnie

OK here is it a fresh page for the first detailing meet. It will be on the 22nd Sept. 2012 at procar from about 11am -4pm ish. The format will be we are going to do several that will take a section of detailing do demonstrations q and A and let you have a go. It will be free to come but would ask that you only put your name down if you are definitely going as we have people giving up their day to come and assist. 
Day one will start at the beginning. One area that is often over looked is the wash stage proper product usage and application of products. what we plan to do is. Proper washing of the car, products and how they are used. The difference between different products ie pH neutral foam TFR caustic and non caustic, etc etc, what they mean when they should be used and not used. 

Next up will be drying a car down, 
use of products on a regular basis, how to look after a daily or a show car. 

What to do and not to do so to avoid accidental damage. 

The truth about that "perfect" finish. We are seeing so many cars with very low paint readings and strike through, from constant machining. 

Modern cars are now painted using cnc booth and on a recent factory tour i was shown how they are not spraying 1/2 coats to reduce paint usage!!! therefore you have less to work with....

Application of Product to get the best finish for regular real life car ownership

Application of final coats, enhancing the finish and application of protection

Wax/Sealant/Glaze what who when and why.????

The meets will be a progression from start to finish, covering each part of looking after your car. This is to show what can and cant be done and give you the opportunity to ask questions and share tips and tricks that you may have as well. something that we can all contribute to and learn from.

This is not going to be an Orchard Promotion day and we will be demonstrating products from a variety of manufacturers so if you have anything you have that you want to bring along feel free to do so also any manufacturers interested in contributing or joining in on this feel free to pm me. 

Also if there is anything you would like covered please feel free to add and we will see what we can do.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Ronnie

Taken from the other thread.

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. DD1


----------



## rcwilson

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes 2. Niall83. Niall Cullen 3. jcdub. John Cummins 4. Lee_McW 5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell- providing im offwork 6. bouncin_ted 7. Taylor 7 8. r9ymond 9. Mr-Nova-Luva 10. gary 11. NornIron 12. brian mc21 13. gary 14. DD1 15. rcwilson


----------



## scoobyman

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. DD1
15. rcwilson
16. scoobyman


----------



## horned yo

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. DD1
15. rcwilson
16. scoobyman
17. Chris Moore


----------



## Steven1976

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. DD1
15. rcwilson
16. scoobyman
17. Chris Moore
18. Steven1976


----------



## DD1

Sorry, the one Sat in the month I have to work :wall: (name removed)

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. rcwilson
15. scoobyman
16. Chris Moore
17. Steven1976
18.


----------



## NornIron

B****r... this is the date of my neice's wedding :wall: ... maybe I could fake an illness and come over once SWMBO has left the house?

List updated:

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. brian mc21
12. gary
13. rcwilson
14. scoobyman
15. Chris Moore
16. Steven1976
17.


----------



## smallford

NornIron said:


> B****r... this is the date of my neice's wedding :wall: ... maybe I could fake an illness and come over once SWMBO has left the house?
> 
> List updated:
> 
> 1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
> 2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
> 3. jcdub. John Cummins
> 4. Lee_McW
> 5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
> 6. bouncin_ted
> 7. Taylor 7
> 8. r9ymond
> 9. Mr-Nova-Luva
> 10. gary
> 11. brian mc21
> 12. gary
> 13. rcwilson
> 14. scoobyman
> 15. Chris Moore
> 16. Steven1976
> 17. Smallford missed of the transferred list somehow


List updated


----------



## Damien

Will come down for a bit of craic.

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. brian mc21
12. gary
13. rcwilson
14. scoobyman
15. Chris Moore
16. Steven1976
17. Smallford
18. Damien
19. Scotty4130


----------



## gary9

not able to make this, got a stag due that day, name removed but just wondering is my name on twice or is someone else called gary going aswel.

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. *name removed*
11. brian mc21
12. gary
13. rcwilson
14. scoobyman
15. Chris Moore
16. Steven1976
17. Smallford
18. Damien
19. Scotty4130


----------



## Aln_S

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. brian mc21
11. gary
12. rcwilson
13. scoobyman
14. Chris Moore
15. Steven1976
16. Smallford
17. Damien
18. Scotty4130
19. Aln_S

I'd love to come along too, sounds great.


----------



## s2x2

Not on here much. Camped on another forum, so my dumb question is where is Pro-Car located as I'm interested in coming to the demonstration. Thanks.


----------



## Chris-89

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. brian mc21
11. gary
12. rcwilson
13. scoobyman
14. Chris Moore
15. Steven1976
16. Smallford
17. Damien
18. Scotty4130
19. Aln_S
20.Chris-89


----------



## smallford

Chris-89 said:


> 1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
> 2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
> 3. jcdub. John Cummins
> 4. Lee_McW
> 5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
> 6. bouncin_ted
> 7. Taylor 7
> 8. r9ymond
> 9. Mr-Nova-Luva
> 10. brian mc21
> 11. gary
> 12. rcwilson
> 13. scoobyman
> 14. Chris Moore
> 15. Steven1976
> 16. Name removed due to work
> 17. Damien
> 18. Scotty4130
> 19. Aln_S
> 20.Chris-89


work commitments call - dam


----------



## RaceGlazer

They are in Carryduff.

9 Edgar Industrial Estate, Comber Road, Carryduff, Belfast BT8 8AN
028 9081 7187


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Mark. not long to go now and after wrking on the car I did, it looks like for some this set of meets will be very useful. We will be concentrating on 


Washing techniques, tips tricks and myths.
what different products are and what they are used for.
then moving on to drying prepping and protecting your car. 

also application of different products what are the differences between glazes waxes sealants etc. 

We want to make it as fun and enjoyable as possible. it will be open for everyone to participate and want it to be informative so have plenty of questions.. if I can answe it Im sure I will have a good go at bluffing it so might be fun watching me think on my feet lol!

as we progress oer the next few, we will take on all aspects of detailing so will look forward to hearing what you would like to get out of the days so we can plan future meets. 

We also plan to break into smaller groups and have some hands on meets over the winter, and will be interested to hear from any groups as well interesting on having a tuition day. these will be for a max of 10 at a time and to cover additional costs we will have to charge for these..

many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Aln_S

Looks like I have to play tour guide of Belfast tomorrow so won't make it. Big thanks to those organising it tho. If anything changes ill be there!


----------



## NornIron

NornIron said:


> B****r... this is the date of my neice's wedding :wall: ... maybe I could fake an illness and come over once SWMBO has left the house?


Well haven't managed to escape this... have a good day guys, sorry I'm missing out


----------



## s2x2

I'll be there, you can practice on my car, has plenty of different paint issues.

Bump as a reminder who might decide to come at the last moment.


----------



## Franzpan

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. brian mc21
11. gary
12. rcwilson
13. scoobyman
14. Chris Moore
15. Steven1976
16. Name removed due to work 
17. Damien
18. Scotty4130
19. Aln_S
20.Chris-89
21. Franzpan (& Friend if thats ok?)


Sorry for putting my name down so late, only got work changed yesterday.


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers guys. Meeting one will be washing and application of lsp for general upkeep. Also some tips and tricks and what to watch when selecting products to use. Also winter prep work as well. 

As said this is going to be an informal thing designed to give a good insite into detailing broken down into bite sized chunks for the winter months meaning when spring comes we can get ready for a summer of detailing. 

we are looking to make this as interactive and as fun as possible so feel free to share information as I find it a good way to learn. also we want to know what you guys would really like us to do in the next ones so the days will be relivant. this will be the ice breaker. Also I have the OCD bonnet of death to show what can go wrong. Its our demo bonnet will every possible kind of detailing oopsie daisy on it lol!!!


----------



## s2x2

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. brian mc21
11. gary
12. rcwilson
13. scoobyman
14. Chris Moore
15. Steven1976
16. Name removed due to work 
17. Damien
18. Scotty4130
19. Aln_S
20.Chris-89
21. Franzpan (& Friend if thats ok?)
22. S2x2


----------



## Steven1976

Big thanks to Davey and Ronnie for sharing their time today, very informative and worth while day out, now to go and put it to use


----------



## s2x2

Steven1976 said:


> Big thanks to Davey and Ronnie for sharing their time today, very informative and worth while day out, now to go and put it to use


Agreed, very informative, well worth attending, and Ronnie and Davey were very generous giving up their Saturday.

Where were the other 11 people of the 22 that had their names on the list ?


----------



## Brian mc21

Had my usual work on a Saturday morning although it went on a bit so by the time I got home it was game over. Did wonder how it was going though and what I was missing. Maybe next one though I don't think I'll put my name down as in my line of work a free Saturday is hit or miss saying that though ya never know. Hope it all went well.


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks for coming was good to meet you all and have given us a good understanding of how to structure the next one. think it was about an hour too long possibly. and we have already been thinking about the next one. 

Just wondering application of product waxes sealants glazes etc etc would anyone be interestedcout do it over several hours then the next one we are thinking about machining 101! if we can get an old car in if you have machines we could let you go wild. Would need some fee to cover additional insurance etc nothing too much and possibly a few refreshments as well.


----------



## Damien

Great day guys. many thanks! Will be down for the next one too.


----------



## scotty4130

Really useful day out, some pointers from ronnie that I'll be putting into action. Thanks to ronnie and davy and I'd to anybody considering attending in the future, do it, well worth it!


----------



## farley2708

well i just want to say (like everyone else who attended)............a brilliant day by Rollo,very informative,picked up a few tips,really looking forward to the next 1:thumb:

:buffer:


----------



## paulmc08

s2x2 said:


> Agreed, very informative, well worth attending, and Ronnie and Davey were very generous giving up their Saturday.
> 
> Where were the other 11 people of the 22 that had their names on the list ?


Oh dear not good,

especially when Rollo had put a lot of thought into not only today but for future day's


----------



## scoobyman

sorry could not make it had to do a bit of work


----------



## Franzpan

Thanks guys for dedicating the time to host such an enjoyable and informative day. Really learnt alot and have came home with alot of usefull tips and tricks which I can use. :thumb:


----------



## witcher

Gee, missed this one, but would be very interested if there's next one planned.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes any word on when your planning the next one and where its going to be?


----------



## Ronnie

Yep we are thinking of doing a small one possibly next month going into the different types of LSP how to apply them Mixing and matching. Use of filler products etc etc we are thinking of about 3 hours for this one as we dont want to drag it out. Then we are thinking of the following month to do a beginners machine polishing class from applying glazes products to simple correction with proper use of the machine etc etc.


----------



## witcher

Good news. Please use big bright shiny letters in course date announcement. Don't want to miss that too


----------



## Ronnie

Should have something soon. mind you I would prefer that if people are NOT going that they dont put down their name as we had geared the day for a larger number which ment as fewer truned up I got through things quicker and could have actually done things differently in the afternoon and covered more things had I a more accurate number count. had I known it would have been a smaller crowd I would have done things differently plus this is why we dont lay on food and drinks as we would have been catering for 30 when 8 turned up. 


Would people like refreshments to be supplied on the day? as we could sort something but would be asking for payment upfront to ensure costs for food are covered.


----------



## witcher

Personally I do not care for refreshment. 
Get me near the car and lots of detailing product and that is all I need 
Just let me know about the meet in advance, last weekend some idiot/blind guy drove his car into my pride and joy volvo, I am gutted now and looking for next pride and joy, just complicates logistics, so I prefer to know the date early as to be able to figure something out.


----------



## Ronnie

Not good. will keep you posted and have several weeks notice. if we have an accurate number then I can do more with regards to planning and if I knew only8 would have been coming I would have had a more hands on day to be honest.


----------



## Steven1976

Depending on my shifts I will be up for the next meet, bit more on how to recognise what condition the paint is in and what is needed to correct and then maintain that level and also to get hands on.


----------



## sphession

Sorry think i posted in an old thread, i'd love to know when you're doing the day for da beginners, i really want to get cracking at it, cheers..


----------



## farley2708

sphession said:


> Sorry think i posted in an old thread, i'd love to know when you're doing the day for da beginners, i really want to get cracking at it, cheers..


i think i seen a post that Ronnie/Rollo is going to start a thread for this next meet/day,date should be in the next couple of weeks


----------

